# Hi from training



## Matthew M. (Aug 16, 2008)

I haven't been able to log on for a few months because I've been in BCT. Now I'm in AIT and my Drill Sargents are giving us a few more privledges. I've finally gotten a couple hours to use a computer, so I wanted to check in so you'd know I'm still following Shadow Spear.

I didn't get a chance to tell you about what I'm training for before I left. My MOS is 21B and I'm doing my training at Fort Leonard Wood. Overall it's been pretty uneventful, especially now that we're in AIT. The training we're doing isn't as complicated as the 'Engineer' name makes it sound. I graduate on September 5 and am going back home for a couple weeks for hometown recruiting. I'll check back in then.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats and good luck with the rest of your training. ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 16, 2008)

Great job Contact me for vetting at your first duty station


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent news Matthew.  Best wishes to you in your training.:)


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Matthew, continued success to you and thanks for checking in to let us know how you're doing.  :)


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2008)

Way to go, Matthew! Keep up the good work and be sure to keep us up to date on your progress. Best wishes on your continued success...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good to hear, keep up the good work! ;)


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 17, 2008)

Good to hear from you. Keep driving on and keep us informed. 


Thank you for volunteering your service and signing the dotted line. ;)


----------



## Caspersen (Aug 18, 2008)

Matthew M. said:


> I graduate on September 5 and am going back home for a couple weeks for hometown recruiting. I'll check back in then.



You seem to have forgotten about Airborne School, I'll assume it was a typo and let it slide 

Grats man and welcome


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

